# is too much rawhide bad for dogs?



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

I give Sugar half of a stick a day, let her clean her teeth and enjoy chewing..but I've heard rawhides are not so good on their tummies..is that true?

can i keep giving her that much amount? thanks..

and happy thanksgiving to everybody!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Iv always been told that they cant digest rawhide if they swallow it and it can cause problems later on in life with how they absorb nutrients and stuff but not sure , I know my aunt lets her small dogs chew on them { shes a breeder} but she says she takes them away when they get soft or small or broken down looking so they arent eating them . I guess it is preference I choose not to give those to my dogs I figure my dogs have crushed harder bones then that why take a chance, I like the kongs stuffed with treats and various stuff, the nyla bones are ok for young one but i find they do break down over time. I usually go to the butcher for my bigger guys and just get big meat bones for them much safer IMO.


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> Iv always been told that they cant digest rawhide if they swallow it and it can cause problems later on in life with how they absorb nutrients and stuff but not sure , I know my aunt lets her small dogs chew on them { shes a breeder} but she says she takes them away when they get soft or small or broken down looking so they arent eating them . I guess it is preference I choose not to give those to my dogs I figure my dogs have crushed harder bones then that why take a chance, I like the kongs stuffed with treats and various stuff, the nyla bones are ok for young one but i find they do break down over time. I usually go to the butcher for my bigger guys and just get big meat bones for them much safer IMO.


thanks! have you given them hooves? i've bought her several, it's hard to break down so shes actually chewing it, but those things stink!
do you cook the meat bones? or just give them raw?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

the meat bones i get are smked , but they do sell raw ones, i would cook them myself but I know some feed them raw. I havent givin them hooves because I know how bad they stink I used to give them to my boston years ago those and pigs ears he loved those.


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> the meat bones i get are smked , but they do sell raw ones, i would cook them myself but I know some feed them raw. I havent givin them hooves because I know how bad they stink I used to give them to my boston years ago those and pigs ears he loved those.


hahhahah smart girl! yeah they stink up the whole room, i light a candle while she eats hooves. lol
i bought a smoked beef knuckle bone two weeks ago, and left her enjoy it without my supervision, when i returned in about 30-40 min i think, it turned out she had broken the bone and finished half of the whole thing! i mean, every bit of it.
she couldn't go poopoo the next two days and after that, it took her four days to get rid of those bones, her poops were like rocks. so i don't give her that any more. her chewing ability amazes me, guess it's a good thing though. lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol ya loki pops those open pretty fast too within a hour for sure but he doesnt usually eat the bone he chews a bit , but its all about the marrow in the middle lol they love it and the flavor on the outside.


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> lol ya loki pops those open pretty fast too within a hour for sure but he doesnt usually eat the bone he chews a bit , but its all about the marrow in the middle lol they love it and the flavor on the outside.


i know, she loves the marrow!! she doesn't even care what i do once given that bone! lol
poor girl she'd never had a treat before, she's wolfing it down.


----------



## Runthru (Sep 22, 2010)

Bully sticks!!! Pinkie loves'em I think they are made from cow throat and tendons.


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

Runthru said:


> Bully sticks!!! Pinkie loves'em I think they are made from cow throat and tendons.


found some, thanks!! they look yummy too!(not to me though lol)


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

rebeccayhb said:


> thanks! have you given them hooves? i've bought her several, it's hard to break down so shes actually chewing it, but those things stink!
> do you cook the meat bones? or just give them raw?


When I had both of my males' ears cropped I gave them cow hooves to occupy them so they wouldn't mess with their stitches; however, I don't feed them anymore and yes they do smell awful!



angelbaby said:


> the meat bones i get are smked , but they do sell raw ones, i would cook them myself but I know some feed them raw. I havent givin them hooves because I know how bad they stink I used to give them to my boston years ago those and pigs ears he loved those.





rebeccayhb said:


> hahhahah smart girl! yeah they stink up the whole room, i light a candle while she eats hooves. lol
> i bought a smoked beef knuckle bone two weeks ago, and left her enjoy it without my supervision, when i returned in about 30-40 min i think, it turned out she had broken the bone and finished half of the whole thing! i mean, every bit of it.
> she couldn't go poopoo the next two days and after that, it took her four days to get rid of those bones, her poops were like rocks. so i don't give her that any more. her chewing ability amazes me, guess it's a good thing though. lol


I suggest RAW bones... Remember that pig ears and such are on the fattening side.

I give my dog RAW marrow bones but only from the butcher not anything from the dog food aisle. Its best to give bones RAW instead of cooking them because all of the nutritional value gets taken out of it. When he is finished getting the marrow off I collect them (there are usually 10 in various places around my house) I fill the centers with peanut butter and freeze in case I run out he'll have something to gnaw on until I get some more. 
Also, getting actual marrow bones from the butcher is better I think because they are next to impossible to crack open like the ones from PetSmart and they last longer.


----------



## Atlanta Bully Rescue (Nov 11, 2010)

Raw hides can be dangerous because they're easy for dogs to choke on. Never let your dog have one unless you're watching them.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I suggest RAW bones... Remember that pig ears and such are on the fattening side.
> 
> I give my dog RAW marrow bones but only from the butcher not anything from the dog food aisle. Its best to give bones RAW instead of cooking them because all of the nutritional value gets taken out of it. When he is finished getting the marrow off I collect them (there are usually 10 in various places around my house) I fill the centers with peanut butter and freeze in case I run out he'll have something to gnaw on until I get some more.
> Also, getting actual marrow bones from the butcher is better I think because they are next to impossible to crack open like the ones from PetSmart and they last longer.


Good post Lauren, I notice that the smoked bones not only splinter, but they give my guys the runs... must be all of that extra goodness they put on it during the smoking process. My dogs get Raw bones, and thanks to Jimmy letting me test out those deer antlers, I am a huge fan of them as well.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

good post lauren such a smarty u are  Ill have to look into the raw ones next time im there. we have a raw petstore near us as well and they sell all sorts of raw bones like buffalo and bison and beef.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

i think all dogs are different. onyx cant eat rawhide products of any type. rawhide constipates at first but diahh after and major vomiting. major gas and gagging problems. but antlers, bones, tendons and ears, anything along these lines he finds mouth watering

on the other hand his playmate which is my moms boxer is completely different, she cannot tolerate any of what onyx uses as a teething source. bones, tendons/ligaments ears nothing along that line. but rawhide or knots she is ok with.

as you can guess onyx goes through these teething toys extremely fast compared to the boxer. crushes bones and antlers. while she barely gets started on rawhide's.

i let onyx have his antlers anytime he wants i never deprive that of him. he gouges them deep and you can hear its like he is snapping bones. and they are extremely durable, the best thing i have given him as long as longevity. and if he deserves it after strenuous workouts i will give him a pig ear, but that dosen't last too long.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

antlers would be cool to try , ill have to put in a request with my uncles who hunt lol , ya I agree with the pig ears they do go soft very fast i used to hate touching them after to throw out lmao so my guys havent had any yet lol.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

00 S/C Lightning said:


> i think all dogs are different. onyx cant eat rawhide products of any type. rawhide constipates at first but diahh after and major vomiting. major gas and gagging problems. but antlers, bones, tendons and ears, anything along these lines he finds mouth watering
> 
> on the other hand his playmate which is my moms boxer is completely different, she cannot tolerate any of what onyx uses as a teething source. bones, tendons/ligaments ears nothing along that line. but rawhide or knots she is ok with.
> 
> ...


The deer antlers are where it is at for sure!!! Thanks for the hook up Jimmy!!


----------



## ultramagnus (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes Bones from the butcher shop or local market (raw) never cook or give cooked bones since they will shatter and will have sharp edge that the dog might swallow. Knucle bones and leg bones are the best especially if they have some tendons left on them.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I never knew that about cooked bones I was always told they are ok like the ham bone inside those huge hams or the beef ribs luna loves those with meat still on it , however i find after she cleans them off they dont get touched n i just throw away. Guess you learn something new everyday.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I third the antlers! They're very easy to get if you live in the right state at the right time of year (hello, Michigan, deer hunting season, wahoo!) and they last SO LONG.

My pups have had the same elk antlers for about a month and a half! And these are the same pups who are HARDCORE, SERIOUS, CHEWING IS A COMPETITION chewers and can inhale a bully stick in about 2 minutes. 

The antlers are both stronger and softer than regular bones -- you can see the grooves in it from their teeth, but they haven't splintered at all, just worn down at the ends.


----------

